# 22 Ammo



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Finally scored some regular priced 22 at Walmart today!!

What was wierd was as the lady rang them up, she asked if they were to be used in a handgun? I asked why and she told me that its Walmart's policy and she had to put it into the computer and she couldn't sell them to me until I answered. Why would Walmart care what you used them in as long as they got your money? Seems like the govt is trying to track what people are using thier ammo for thru Walmart?

Just courious what you guys thought and if you have run into that before?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on finding some at a decent price. I am seeing plenty around but most is still too high.

I would have told the Walmart lady that you strictly use it in your shotgun.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

A lady at Gander asked me the same thing. FWIW, she told me that if the answer is yes, they won't sell it to someone under 21. 
We were in a hurry so I didn't take it any further.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't believe that's Walmarts policy, that's the law. I recall being asked the same thing 17-18 years ago. Handgun ammo can only be sold to people over 21. In many cases, they simply won't sell 22 ammo to anyone under 21.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I don't believe that's Walmarts policy, that's the law. I recall being asked the same thing 17-18 years ago. Handgun ammo can only be sold to people over 21. In many cases, they simply won't sell 22 ammo to anyone under 21.


yep that is the reason....under 21 can't by pistol ammo.... I believe....that is what they told me anyway 

I will have to be on the look out now....how much was it and what kind(round count too)


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I've never been asked that question when buying 22 ammo before thats why it caught my attention. 

Iron- 225 ct Remington hollow points about $10 a box. I got 3 boxes for $34 out the door.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A good friend said he was going to sell some of his target 22's he no longer has a use for....green label cci's and others....but said it would be at the going rate....so I might be posting it on here in the near future.....he was going to list on gun broker, but I suggested this site.....so be on the look out, and he has quit a bit too.....that he has had for some years


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Bass Pro ,Cabelas and Gander all have 22 now,as do many small shops .all about 5 cents a round.Must be the going price now a days


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Talked to the clerk at my local WM the other day and he said they haven't seen any 22 in weeks, ammo supply seems to vary greatly from store to store.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dick's had 525 for 19.99 I believe for Black Friday


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Talked to the clerk at my local WM the other day and he said they haven't seen any 22 in weeks, ammo supply seems to vary greatly from store to store.


It's my opinion that the lack of ammo at Walmart is by choice. Every other store I've been to has no lack of selection. For whatever reason, they've decided to stop ordering any sort of handgun ammo. I've not seen a box in the local Walmart here since last Feb.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I would have told the Walmart lady that you strictly use it in your shotgun.


I've seen you try


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

roger23 said:


> Bass Pro ,Cabelas and Gander all have 22 now,as do many small shops .all about 5 cents a round.Must be the going price now a days


Went to Walmart, dicks, and gander mtn......no .22lr at any of them, and the people at gander mtn. said they haven't seen any .22lr in a long time. Any one know for sure where they are selling some?????


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I was behind a older man and his wife at Sandusky Walmart.They wanted .22 store had about 50 boxes of cci ammo there was a three box max so he was pissed and asked his wife to pay when the clerk rang them up she asked the lady if they where for handgun she looked over to her husband he replyed "rifle" gave then gave the clerk a mean look. The clerk then said to the wife Walmart was doing a study to see if it would make sense for them to sell more handgun stuff. I dono if that was true but the clerk didn't look like she knew **** about guns just got stuck in sporting goods dono why she would make the story up.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> Went to Walmart, dicks, and gander mtn......no .22lr at any of them, and the people at gander mtn. said they haven't seen any .22lr in a long time. Any one know for sure where they are selling some?????


I bought 3 boxes of .22lr at gander 3 weeks ago..... I actually made a post about it here at the time. I know they don't have any now, but they sure did then! It's such a racket right now I can hardly stand it. Everyone trying to make a buck so a lot of it is going out the back door, or other pre arranged deals. Sickening really.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I bought 3 boxes of .22lr at gander 3 weeks ago..... I actually made a post about it here at the time. I know they don't have any now, but they sure did then! It's such a racket right now I can hardly stand it. Everyone trying to make a buck so a lot of it is going out the back door, or other pre arranged deals. Sickening really.


I was at a Gander Mountain today (Robinson Township, PA) and they had the buckets of .22's out on the counter. Had at least three of them when I left.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Sandusky Walmart had .22 ammo again today 7.49 for 100 cci's. I was Also surprised to see Walmart had two different kind of assault rifles in the display not sure what make they where.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Was down in nashville for thanksgiving and they're in the same situation as we are with .22 lr ammo.BPS and Academy all sold out. Never made it to Dicks.Same goes with a fb buddy in Indiana. Stopped by cabelas wednesday afternoon and nothing but pricey elys.

My nearby dunhams was a good source on friday evenings til people started fighting. Now they hold back the friday ammo shipments and set out on saturday mornings.It's like black friday every saturday morning at dunhams when the doors open.

AnglerSS: You can go to walmart online,jot some numbers down.Then when you hit a walmart,tell the person at the gun counter the number/s and they'll check it in their gun binders.If they don't have it in,they can order it if it is available thru their online site. They usually carry several tacticals in both .22 lr and .223. Also ruger mini 14's,mini 30's,etc.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Lakes Outdoor Supply has CCI bricks for $39.99


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A friend of mine picked up a box of 500 for me at fin/feather/fur. It was 39.99.


----------

